# My McKinney Roots . . .



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

Wendell's post got me waxing nostalgic about my McKinney roots, but I decided not to railroad his thread as my post began to grow to titanic proportions.

I'd like to share some history of the McKinney blood running in my veins. I'm a direct descendant of Charlie Ephraim McKinney who was the first to settle what's now the Altalass Tunnel area on the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC. He had at one time 1200 acres there and his apple orchard is still there to this day. So my NC roots probably predate even @SENC's. It was first named McKinney Gap after him, and he was called Cove Charlie because the site where he built his cabin was on a cove. Some of my Texan kin did some research to determine if Charlie McKinney and Collin McKinney that Wendell posted about, were related. One lady even went to Ireland then to Scotland to follow the trail. She determined that the fork looked like it was coming together in the highlands of Scotland but the trail ran cold before she could make a certain connection. So unless new records are found we may never know for certain. But being a direct descendant of the mythical Cove Charlie is special enough as you will see.

My line to him comes through the daughter Charlie and Nancy Triplett had together named Laura. Laura McKinney married Thomas Rankin Jaynes and that's where my surname comes in. Thomas Rankin added the "y" to Janes which is our original spelling. Thomas and Laura are my great great grandparents. They had John Franklin Jaynes who had my dad's dad William Foster "Foss" Jaynes born in 1898. There were many many siblings but no need to do all that. My grandad was about as interesting as Charlie! Nancy Triplett lived until 1880. Here are my g-parents (my dad's parents). Grandpa Foss died when I was not quite 3, but my grandma Johnnie Margaret (nee Holland) Jaynes lived until 1984. She was a wonderful woman and I loved her dearly.





If you want to have a good laugh read Charlie's obituary written by Jacob Carpenter, I will paste it below. Jacob was one of the mountain men that knew Charlie and Jacob lived until 1920! He kept a book of the deaths in the region and his was his last entry. I guess someone did it for him. Here is a picture of Jacob - the article is about him not Charlie I can't really read it just wanted to show his picture:





This is a page from his journal.





Charlie's uncle Thomas, my G4 Uncle fought in Washington's Continental Army and helped push @duncsuss's and @Mike1950's British kin folks back into the Atlantic where they belong. 

Anyway, Jacob erred in giving the number of children Charlie had with his 4 wives - he had 48 children on record as opposed to the 42 Jacob attributes, and there's long been evidence through genealogical research he had more wives and children than 4/48 . More recently, DNA results are showing that 'ol Charlie liked to dip his wick wherever he roamed apparently because his DNA is popping up outside the 4 wive's. 

There's been some really funny and interesting lore passed down about him over the generations. One involves what is called the Hat Story, and the other a young girl in church. This man is named Bill Carson and he's a historian and storyteller in the area.

Here's the Hat Story and the church story.






His birth date is much in dispute, he was most likely born earlier than what his monument says.





His grammar will make the hair on Henry's neck stand up but in a good way! And here's his obituary written by Jacob Carpenter:

*Memorable Mountain People - Charles McKinney*
Jacob Carpenter (1833-1920) lived on Three Mile Creek in what is now Avery County. He kept a record of deaths in his region, which includes this famous entry, quoted verbatim.

_"Charles McKinney ag 79 dide May 10 1852 ware a farmer lived in blew ridge had 4 womin cors married 1 live in McKinney gap all went to fields to mak grane all went to crib for corn all went to smok house for mete he cild 75 to 80 hoges a year and womin never had no words bout his havin so many womin. If it ware these times thar would be har pulled thare ware 42 childern belongin to him they all went to prechin together nothin said he mad brandy all his life never had no foes got along fin with everuibodi nod him."_

In case you didn't follow all that, here's a version in more acceptable English: "Charles McKinney, age 79, died May 10, 1852. (He) was a farmer (and) lived in (the) Blue Ridge. (He) had four women, of course (he was) married to one. (He) lived in McKinney Gap. (They) all went to the fields to make grain, all went to the crib for corn, all went to the smoke house for meat. He killed 75 to 80 hogs a year and the women never had any words about his having so many women. If it was these times, there would be hair pulled. There were 42 children belonging to him. They all went to preaching together (and) nothing (was) said. He made brandy all his life. Never had no foes, got along fine with everybody. (I) knew him."



Supposedly his brandy recipe has been passed down. I've been aiming to go to NC and visit my McKinney and Jaynes - there are still hundreds of them and the two times my parents have gone it's like the whole mountain comes together to welcome their Texas kin. They throw a big party with lots of food, music (most of them all are bluegrass players) dancing, and home made brew of all flavors and proof. Now this was just part of my McKinney side. My Jaynes side has a cast of characters to rival even 'ol Charlie, but I'll save those stories for another time!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 23, 2016)

Awesome story @Kevin ... Some of our forefathers were unbelievable.. I can believe the 4 women but holy mother 42/48 children ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

woodman6415 said:


> Awesome story @Kevin ... Some of our forefathers were unbelievable.. I can believe the 4 women but holy mother 42/48 children ...



You should watch the video if you have time. It's worth the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes the were made of tougher stuff they we are. My great great great grandmother after her husband died moved her 18 children from Indiana to Illinois. 18 makes my blood pressure jump 20 points just writing it. Cool story.... One error though- My forefathers were already here fighting the british... But ya gotta give the irishman credit for tryin.............

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> moved her 18 children from Indiana to Illinois



I don't think any of even Charlie's wiminz dropped that many critters alone!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I don't think any of even Charlie's wiminz dropped that many critters alone!



I have a friend- 3 yrs older. Grew up in SD. His mother was pregnant with 18th child at 25 anniversary. When 50th came around- all 18 children were all together for the first time- 46 of the 49 grandchildren and I think 8 of the 12 great grandchildren. Now that is hardy..............

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Jun 23, 2016)

Great story Kevin! I'll read the attachments and watch the video a little later when I have some time. My father's mother, who raised me, had 8 kids and lost 7 more to miscarriages including 2 sets of twins. She was an incredible woman that I miss every day. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Charlie's uncle Thomas, my G4 Uncle fought in Washington's Continental Army and helped push @duncsuss's and @Mike1950's British kin folks back into the Atlantic where they belong.



Nice try, but all four of my grandparents fled to Britain to escape persecution in their home countries 

Doesn't detract from your story, though -- I'm going to watch the videos in a few minutes


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Nice try, but all four of my grandparents fled to Britain to escape persecution in their home countries
> 
> Doesn't detract from your story, though -- I'm going to watch the videos in a few minutes



You mean they had come over from England for a gen or two, then went back during the war?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You mean they had come over from England for a gen or two, then went back during the war?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

duncsuss said:


>



I didn't get yours either that's why I asked. Was my question too confusing for you? If so I could ask @Tclem to explain it to you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I have a friend- 3 yrs older. Grew up in SD. His mother was pregnant with 18th child at 25 anniversary. When 50th came around- all 18 children were all together for the first time- 46 of the 49 grandchildren and I think 8 of the 12 great grandchildren. Now that is hardy..............


2 lies here. 
1. You don't have any friends
2. Nobody is 3 years older than you.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I didn't get yours either that's why I asked. Was my question too confusing for you? If so I could ask @Tclem to explain it to you.


All I know is dunc is American. Not British American. Not African American. Not Native American. Just plain ol northern Yankee American

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> 2 lies here.
> 1. You don't have any friends
> 2. Nobody is 3 years older than you.




*WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> *WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


I guess you are like Kevin and don't understand what I meant

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh. What I wrote made perfect sense to me, of course 

My mother and father were the first generation of their families born in Britain.

Dad's father was born in Drohovitch (or Drogobych) near to L'vov in what is now the Ukraine. He migrated to Britain in the late 1800's, probably around 1895. I'm sure that all four of my grandparents went to Britain to escape the pogroms. He and my grandmother, and their oldest child (my aunt) are listed in the UK 1901 census. He was identified as an Austrian national, and he was treated as an enemy alien during WW1, sent to an internment camp on the Isle of Man. I'm not sure where my grandmother, Sarah, was born, but probably in the same region of central Europe.

My mother's father was from Riga, Latvia. Not sure where my grandmother, Janie, was from -- but she also migrated to Britain from some place in Europe where Jews were persecuted. They didn't appear in the 1901 census for Manchester, but my mum was their oldest child, and she was born in 1916.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2016)

Ok. My mothers 8th great grandmother was Pocahontas
My fathers family was all Sicilian until my grandfather had to ruin it with the German. (kliment) not spelled Clements. My grandfather and grandmother were first generation born in America. 99% of my family are dark skinned and dears hair Italians or native Americans. Dad really took the German look. Aunt was queen of Mardi Gras in. 88 or something. All the family I know is the cartozzos. True statement here. My uncles were Henry, sonny, jimmy, And franky Cartozzo. Check out Cartozzo bakery's in New Orleans. And off course I'm named after grandpa Tony. Several Anthony's in the family. Anyway, I said all that to say this. 
I'm a walking United Nations lol

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Ok. My mothers 8th great grandmother was Pocahontas
> My fathers family was all Sicilian until my grandfather had to ruin it with the German. (kliment) not spelled Clements. My grandfather and grandmother were first generation born in America. 99% of my family are dark skinned and dears hair Italians or native Americans. Dad really took the German look. Aunt was queen of Mardi Gras in. 88 or something. All the family I know is the cartozzos. True statement here. My uncles were Henry, sonny, jimmy, And franky Cartozzo. Check out Cartozzo bakery's in New Orleans. And off course I'm named after grandpa Tony. Several Anthony's in the family. Anyway, I said all that to say this.
> I'm a walking United Nations lol



Yes if you have been here long you are a mutt. My Great Grandma on moms side was the last one to come to country. 1907 Ellis island. From Craotia.. the Stafford family came to Montana in the 1860's - one rests at Custers last stand

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

Okay, to back up a little further, my great x 555th grandfather was Apollo, son of Zeus and Leto. While many may not be aware, mine was a somewhat bizarre and dusfunctional family. Now pull up a chair because this will take a while . . . . .

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Okay, to back up a little further, my great x 555th grandfather was Apollo, son of Zeus and Leto. While many may not be aware, mine was a somewhat bizarre and dusfunctional family. Now pull up a chair because this will take a while . . . . .



Yes But I bet it was an Irish apollo and zeuz so that does not count.............


----------



## Tclem (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Okay, to back up a little further, my great x 555th grandfather was Apollo, son of Zeus and Leto. While many may not be aware, mine was a somewhat bizarre and dusfunctional family. Now pull up a chair because this will take a while . . . . .


We are aware

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2016)

By the outbreak of WW2, my grandfather was close to 75 years old. He was still an enemy alien, though, so he was interviewed -- I found the record of the meeting in the National Archives. I can't imagine anyone, let alone a Jew, answering "Yes" to question number 11.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Great gramps- I would post Great great but he is in a Yankee civil war uniform- Do not want to offend the southin chapter....  Note the tool on his left side at hip- it was a hand reloader- I used to have this reloader until a lowlife scumbag got off with it..... Much tougher breed then we are.... probably about 1900 tounsend Mt

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

No offense taken. I had kin on both sides in the state's war.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No offense taken. I had kin on both sides in the state's war.



I was kidding- so did I, Moms dad Virginia native-german. I have to dig picture out- It is a tintype and A. Light is not good for it- B. I like to keep it out of sight. he was a surveyor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I had kin on both sides in the state's war.



It's just that I only identify with my rebel roots.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2016)

I just love that picture Mike. I keep looking at it. You're so lucky to have it. That's about a perfect free standing shooting position as one can hope to achieve. It looks perfect. He uses a little more back leg pressure than I do but hey, I bet he could out-shoot me with both eyes closed after he got zeroed in because his steadiness was critical to feeding his family. Fantastic piece of family history you have there my friend.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 107163
> 
> I just love that picture Mike. I keep looking at it. You're so lucky to have it. That's about a perfect free standing shooting position as one can hope to achieve. It looks perfect. He uses a little more back leg pressure than I do but hey, I bet he could out-shoot me with both eyes closed after he got zeroed in because his steadiness was critical to feeding his family. Fantastic piece of family history you have there my friend.



Thanks- I love that picture. Very observant on stance my rebel friend- He had a gimp leg- whole nother story.... It is very cool period clothes. Him and charlie Russel the painter were drinkin buds. Brick - his knick name was a photographer and a market hunter. Joseph Van meter- "Cap" his dad was a gold rush guy- left Ca. gold rush with 10K but lost it in a SF. bank. ended leading wagon train to Mont. and many other gold mining adventures- In 1897- he had a ferry/hotel and ranch at canyon ferry area of Missouri- I think he was 67. Left Brick in charge of things and took the wife to Klondike for 2 years. They were HARDY. I keep tellin Kathie we should do that when I turn 67 - I will keep everyones illusion of her and not repeat what her comment is.  I am tied up for a few days but will dig out some old pictures. I have not in a while. I am lucky - I got to get copies of half the family pictures. The other half--- GRRRR. Great great gramps bought this clock new in 1879 still works if I wind it. If it could only talk.........

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 23, 2016)

My grandfather on my mothers side was Paulo Vencento Rossi from lower Italy and came to this country, through Ellis Island, with two cousins when he was fifteen. When WW1 started he joined the US Army to fight in Europe and was mustard gassed in the trenches. During his recovery in the hospital at Camp Shelby he met and married my grandmother Velma McCaffrey who was 2nd generation Irish and a nurse at the hospital. Some where along the line my grandfather changed his name to Rose because of the sentement against the Italians.
The first Flynt Richard Flynt came to Virginia in the mid sixteen hundreds, from Scotland and a Flynt has fought in ever war this country has been in. My ancestor David Flynt came to MS. from Giles TN. His son my Great great greatfather John J. Flynt had 14 children survive to adulthood 9 of them were boy, one was was my great grandfather. My grandfather John W. Flynt married Sarah Sellers who's mother was a Cullpepper and half Cherokee. My father was Luther W Flynt at train engineer for the MC Railroad.
Some colorful history. One of my great uncles S S King's sons shot a MS. US Marshall when he shot S S. The marshall had rode his horse out to serve a warrant on S S when he met S S and his son on their way into town. The marshall told my uncle he knew he kept a gun in his saddle bag and if he touched it he would shoot him. S S made a joke about the saddle bag and slapped it with his hand and at that point the marshell shot him, which prompted the son to shoot the Marshall. An observer saw the shoot and rode in to Mount Olive shouting S S's son shot the marshall. One of S S,s other sons was in town and he got on his horse and shot at any one who stuck his head out. Well a fellow had just bought a new suit a had walked out of the store with the suit wrapped in paper under his arm. One bullet hit that suit and put 5 holes in it.
John J Flynt was a cowboy and in his youth had gone to the Dakotas with a friend to work. They got a job on a ranch out there and when a barn dance was put on they went and had a good time dancing with all the girls. This made some of the local men mad and some of them waylaid the two of them out side after the dance. They were pistol whipping the fire out of the two of them when the friend broke away and ran leaving great grandpa to the whipping. Grandpa had a hawk bill pocket in his back pocket which he used to cut one of them severely. When the fellow screamed and fell down holding his guts in it distracted the others giving G. grandpa a chance to run. The fellow he cut was a rich ranchers son and they had a hanging posse out after them. The two of them traveled at night until they got out of the state where they sold their horses and gear an took train back to Mount Olive. The local sheriff would serve the warrant, out for G grandpa because he knew G G paw would do some thing like that for no reason. Some time later the sheriff got a letter for G grandpa from the fellow he cut telling him that he had time to thinking about it while he was healing up and that it was their fault it happened and he dropped charges.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

